

Ask HN: Unable to login to YC on Android phone - wr1472

Is it just me or is it not possible to login to YC through a browser runing on Android? I have a HTC Hero, and trying to login appears to have worked (it doesn't complain explicitly), however on the orange bar I do not appear as being logged in. Trying to then submit asks me to login in again.<p>I'm guessing its not something server side, but client-side?
======
mbrubeck
This happens because news.arc sends the login cookie as part of an HTTP
redirect response. This isn't allowed by the HTTP spec, but most browsers
handle it fine. Android doesn't.

Anyone familiar enough with news.arc to try and fix this? I've looked through
the source, but I'd need to learn a bit more of Arc and its HTTP library to
get to a solution.

